# Can Scan Gauge II cause CEL?



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

My diesel Cruise came up with the P11D7 code (nox sensor). 
The service man thinks the Scan Gauge might be doing something to cause the CEL. Is he nuts?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Does it have a tune?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

prerequisite for service advisor


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I'm sure they could, but in your case it is highly unlikely.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I don't think it did, I think if I get any CELs I will just take the scan gauge out of the car. Seems nuts, it is just reading information and displaying it. If they had designed the car with a regen light or something of the sorts I would never have purchased a scan gauge


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I highly doubt your ScanGauge caused a CEL.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I been running a scan gauge 2 gas 2014 ltz cruze for months nothing but good no code. if anything it reads codes . I likey my used scan gauge 2 I paid cheap cheap for. like $30


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

over 40K miles with my scangauge and it has not caused any CEL.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

No tune. Cristina at SG said they did have some issues with 2011 Cruzes. I am waiting for more feedback.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The NOx sensors have been a recurring issue with the CTD. Your scan guage didn't cause this.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Dealers will blame anything and everything on something they see that is aftermarket even if it clearly has nothing to do with the issue.

This is no joke, I once had a Toyota dealer decline warranty work on my transmission, on the paperwork I received one of the reasons for the denial was "aftermarket radio".

I don't take my vehicles to the dealership with so much as a different license plate frame anymore.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I currently have the same CEL and a scangauge 2, but they are not related. I've had many CELs prior to my SC2. The light came on a week and a half ago, then went out, then came back on and then went out again. I'm watching it before I seek further action.

What's the condition of the flange by your SCR? Several people including myself have significant corrosion with at least two people experiencing broken studs there.


----------

